# Bring back previous IOS app version



## jamie_loonam (Jan 25, 2014)

The current version of the iPhone / iPad app is truly terrible. When I’m out-of-home streaming, I’m lucky if it connects 50% of the time. And the new list with pictures loads REALLY slowly, and makes it a lot harder to find the episode I want. I hate when people threaten, but this is really making me consider using my cable provider’s dvr when I need to replace. I’ve been using TiVos since 2000!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. My experience has been the opposite. The latest version has been far more stable. Odd how things work sometimes.


----------

